# Possible smoking in the basement option



## Chris R (Jun 10, 2009)

As the winter months are coming about I am trying to find a better place to smoke than the garage. My family recently finished our basement. I was thinking of using the one room (more of a storage room) as a smoking room.

In the room there are two windows. In the one window I was planning to mount an exhaust fan such as the Broan 470 CFM 10 In. Wall Fan like this one from home depot *homedepot(dot)com/h_d1/N-5yc1vZ66xgy/R-100662380/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053 . *I was planning to use this to suck out the smoke thus helping to eliminate the odor. What does everybody think about this? Has anybody tried this how did it work out for you?

Thanks

Chris


----------



## JKing (Dec 6, 2009)

An unfinished area is going to have a lot of nooks and crannies for smoke to hang out in. After a while you can actually smell in in the carpet above, I would get a roll of some really thick plastic to use as a temp ceiling to keep the smoke flowing to the exhaust. Just staple it to the bottom of the floor joist and try to remove anything that will absorb the smoke.


----------



## Chris R (Jun 10, 2009)

JKing said:


> An unfinished area is going to have a lot of nooks and crannies for smoke to hang out in. After a while you can actually smell in in the carpet above, I would get a roll of some really thick plastic to use as a temp ceiling to keep the smoke flowing to the exhaust. Just staple it to the bottom of the floor joist and try to remove anything that will absorb the smoke.


I guess i should have been more clear. The room is going to be finished but used for more of a storage area vs the other room which is going to be more of a tv room. The floor is tile and there is a drop ceiling.

Thanks for the help

Chris


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

Chris R said:


> I guess i should have been more clear. The room is going to be finished but used for more of a storage area vs the other room which is going to be more of a tv room. The floor is tile and there is a drop ceiling.
> 
> Thanks for the help
> 
> Chris


The drop ceiling will get you on this.

I'd highly suggest using 6mil plastic to seal the entire area before finishing it and then drywall the ceiling. This will help eliminate the chance of smoke creeping through to the upper floors.

Depending on how big the area is, a variable speed inline exhaust might be a much better option.

I hope this helps

~Mark


----------



## JKing (Dec 6, 2009)

Drop ceilings are going to absorb a huge amount of odor and moisture too if there is ever a problem (leaks or flooding from above). I would try and get above it with some vapor barrier, a total pain but worth it, then I would trash the foam panels and replace them with a plastic or metal panel that will not absorb the odor. After a while those foam panels will be smelling so strong your wife will be sending you outside to smoke and to home depot for a new set of ceiling tiles.

It may just be me but my wife can smell better than a freakin bloodhound when it comes to cigar smoke.


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi Chris.

I work from home. My office is a finished room in the basement. It is also my smoking room. I have a 24" box fan that set in an open window. I pull the window down to the top of the fan and stuff a pillow in the sdie to seal off the opening. I run the fan on low. I also have the ceiling fan on low. I have been doing this for a month so far and my wife has not noticed the aroma. She also has not been in the office.

But, the aroma definitely lingers in the room. It is carpeted and has drapes. The ceiling is painted drywall. I use a smoke eater type candle that is cinnamon/apple scented. It helps. I think it smells great in the room.


----------



## JeffNYC (Oct 9, 2009)

I also use a window fan, 16" Lasko. I sit about four feet from it and use it on medium. Then set it on high for 15-30 minutes later. It works well, can't smell anything the next day and certainly nothing upstairs. This is with drywall above and carpets.


----------

